# Two budgies and a choice to be made...



## nonfique (Aug 21, 2016)

Hello everyone.

First and foremost, sorry if this thread is in the wrong topic; I didn't know where to open this thread.

TL;DR - I've had a young budgie, I brought home an adult one, now my younger budgie is sick.

The long story:
I have two budgies, "Maviş" and "Budgie". I've had Maviş for 4 months and she was my grandmothers bird before that. They picked her from a local pet shop. I estimate that she is around 7-8 months old. She was wild at first, but she got used to me and she would even fly to my hand when I put him on his cage.

Later, I decided that Maviş was lonely and I wanted to introduce her to another budgie, so I picked "Budgie" from a local avian pet shop. The guy said Budgie was around 1.5 years old. I brought him home and put his cage next to Maviş's cage, so that they would get used to each other. I didn't know to quarantine the newcomer bird.

Two or three days later, I let both birds out of their cage so they would meet outside. I removed Maviş's cage since it was the small one, and redecorated Budgie's cage for both birds. After a while, both birds started using the cage; they could find food and water easily, they were going inside to sleep and come out when it was day, etc.

However, as days passed, Maviş started sleeping a lot. She would sleep with his head hanging down low (this started happening before I brought Budgie home). I began to worry that she was sick; but the guy at the local pet shop said that every bird sleeps differently, so it could be normal.

I took Maviş to the vet when she looked like she had diarrhea, and they gave vitamin drops and an antibiotic of some sort. I put the meds in their water, but I didn't separate the birds from each other. As days passed on, she looked like she was okay again, and her diarrhea looked like it was gone.

A week passed, I was out of town. When I came back, Maviş looked healthy but she woke up in the middle of the night and vomited seeds. She looked like she was weak and I could easily pick her up with my hand (she would usually try to bite me and free herself). She wouldn't mind me touching her, she didn't ate fruit bits when I tried to feed her and didn't drink any water. Her wings looked like they were hanging from her side, and she couldn't pull them up her body. I took her to the vet immediately, they gave her some medicine and exposed her to some oxygen. They told me to continue putting vitamin drops in her water, and I went back home.

I had a little talk with the vet, and he said that they had a bird brought to them with the same reason. The story was the same, the woman/man had her/his budgie for over 6 years, but as soon as she/he brought home the companion, the older bird started to look sick. Vet said that maybe Maviş was sad because of the newcomer, and it made her sick. He didn't sound sure, and it wasn't more than just a guess.

I have to make a decision now, and I need help. I'll be moving out of town in two weeks, to a new place, and I plan to bring my birds with me. However, I don't know if I should bring both of them or only Maviş. They don't get along very well, so the theory of Maviş being sad doesn't seem like nonsense to me. However, I will be having to give Budgie back to the same pet shop, and I don't want to make him spend his life inside little a cage. I'm hoping all of this is because I didn't quarantined Budgie when I brought him home, and I'm hoping both of them will get healthy so I won't have to give up on one of them.

Sorry for the long post.


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Welcome to the forums! 

I'm sorry your Maviş hasn't been feeling well. Since you have noticed something off with Maviş, then she could have already been sick. The stress from the change and from introducing Budgie, may have caused the symptoms to be more noticeable. 
Did you take Maviş to an avian vet specialist, if not then it would be better to do so if possible, because avian vets have the special training to care for budgies and other bird species.

Since your budgies aren't bonded with each other and they don't get along so well, you can house them on separate cages.
If you are unable to keep this arrangement a permanent one, then you can try to find a good home for Budgie instead of returning him to the pet store.
By doing so, you will be able to screen a good family for Budgie where he will be happy and well taken care of.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi! :welcome: to Talk Budgies

I'm sorry Mavis is ill. 
I agree with aluz that it is very important that you see an Avian Vet with her.

Avian Vets have special training to determine the cause of symptoms resulting from illness or trauma. This is important as "regular" vets will often overlook symptoms that are quickly obvious to an Avian Vet.
When you rely on anyone who has not had training in Avian diagnosis and care, you may be delaying effective treatment. This can prolong suffering that may be avoidable.
The bird will often require a more intense, prolonged treatment with a poorer chance of full recovery than it would have if you seek prompt professional diagnosis and treatment at the first sign of illness.

Distinction between an Avian Vet and a Vet that "Will See Birds"

In the meantime, moving Budgie into a separate cage is the best option and I would also recommend trying to find him a safe and loving forever home rather than returning him to the Pet Store.

Please take the time to read through all of the How To Guides, the FAQs and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

You'll find most of your basic questions about budgies and caring for them will have been answered after you've read through all of them.

Site Guidelines
How-To Guides
FAQs Frequently Asked Questions
Budgie Articles
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295001-list-stickies.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/333106-posting-forums.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295033-prepared-veterinary-care-expense.html
Avian First Aid
Why Quarantine?

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-general-budgie-info/227841-50-common-budgie-dangers-watch-out.html

http://talkbudgies.com/budgie-breeding/327881-heartfelt-plea-forum-members-new-old.html

http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/24411-cage-sizes.html
http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/31719-essentials-great-cage.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/339826-resource-directory.html

When you upload pictures as thumbnail attachments directly from your computer, tablet or phone, the forum automatically defaults to landscape.

To upload full-sized pictures with the proper orientation, please use a photo-sharing service such as PhotoBucket and follow the steps in these instructions:
http://talkbudgies.com/how-guides/175818-how-post-pictures-photobucket.html

For gender and/or mutation help - Lighting and Angle DOES matter

By the way, all photos entered in any of our forum contests must be a full-size photo and not a thumbnail attachment so it's good to know how to upload them! 

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.

:wave:*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi there and :welcome: to the forums! 

I'm sorry to hear of this unfortunate situation with you little birds! 

I can't add anything to the great advice detailed above, only that I agree 100% :thumbsup: 

I hope with another veterinarian's opinion and separation from Budgie, Mavis will start to feel better. ray: Please keep us posted on her condition! 

In the meantime, be sure to read through all the links provided as they will keep you updated on the very best of budgie care practices! If you have any questions afterwards, don't hesitate to ask. 

Best wishes! :wave:


----------

